# Beachrace in Noordwijk und Egmond aan Zee



## pollux8 (6. Dezember 2011)

Am kommenden Sonntag 11.12 ist in Noordwijk aan Zee das nächste Beachrennen.
Der 50km Paracourse geht von *Noordwijk aan Zee-Ijmuiden* und wieder zurück zum Start.
Die Temperaturen betragen am Wochenende 8-10 Grad mit einer West oder Südwest Strömung.

Infos unter:http://www.mtbbeachrace.nl/

Im neuen Jahr 7.1.2012  kommt gleich das größte Strandrennen der Benelux Länder  mit seinen 3500 Teilnehmer in *Egmond aan Zee *

Ich denk,das in diesen Tagen alle Starter Tickets schon weg sind.

Infos unter:http://egmondpieregmond.nl/index-2.html


----------



## remmydemmy (9. Dezember 2011)

Hi Pollux,
bin gerade in meinem wohl verdienten Winterschlaf, sonst wuerde ich sicherlich mitfahren! Aber bei Egmond Pier Egmond wird wieder angegriffen! Wuensche euch viel SPASS bei Rennen.
Remmydemmy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (11. Dezember 2011)

Was war es heute doch wieder für ein toller Tag beim Beachrace in Noordwijk aan Zee.Sonne -mit 8 Grad --Südliche Winde um 4-5 Windstärken.Die Anmeldung im Orange Hotel verlief mit Kaminfeuer in einer gemütlichen Atmosphäre
Um 10 Uhr kamen wir drei Deutschen dann endlich mit 500 anderen niederländischen Teilnehmer ins rollen.Auf dem 25km langen Hinweg nach Ijmuiden konnte ich den Rückenwind bis zu einem Durchschnitt von 37km/h gut ausnutzen.
Dann kurz vor der Wende in Ijmuiden kam uns auch schon die erste Topgruppe mit Bekkenk-Rood und Brentjens entgegen. Auf dem Rückweg konnte ich immerhin in einer Gruppe einen 22-24 Schnitt erreichen und kam dann mit einer Zeit von 1:57 ins Ziel.

@Lars und Remmy Ich denk,das wär euer Tag gewesen die Top Ten zu erreichen


----------



## pollux8 (12. Dezember 2011)

Hier noch ein guter Filmbericht vom holländischen Sender 
westonline
http://www.westonline.nl/nieuws/vreugdenhil-wint-noordwijk-strandrace

Eigentlich war es für uns einer der besten Strandrennen die wir gefahren sind.Wo sonst bekommen wir auf 50km eine Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit von 27kmh von meinerseits,Bernie hatte schon einen 29 Schnitt.
Und der Sieger  Stefan Vreugdenhil (Rennradscene) hatte einen 35 Schnitt.

Hier noch die Ergebnissliste
http://www.mylaps.com/results/showrun.jsp?id=2149016


----------



## remmydemmy (15. Dezember 2011)

Hammer Film, 
wenn man die Bilder sieht dann bekommt man auf jedenfall wieder Lust auf Strand!
Durchgehend dunkeler Sand, leider hatten wir das nicht bei Hoek van Holland naar Den Helder. 
Bin mal gespannt wie der Strand bei Egmond Pier Egmond wird.

Groeten
Remmydemmy


----------



## pollux8 (25. Dezember 2011)

Der Sponsor SRAM hat beim* Beachrace in Noordwijk *auch ein sehenswertes Promo Video gedreht.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdkBeFS2WUA"]SRAM MTB Beachrace Noordwijk 2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]








Das Kultrennen in Egmond (7.1.2012) ist übrigens seit dem 13.12 ausgebucht.
Nun gibt es nur noch tickets im Gästebuch.
http://egmondpieregmond.nl/index015d.html?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=77

Laut Wettervorhersage gibt es 7 Grad mit Südwest Wind.
Erst Gegenwind und nach der Wende volles Rohr Rückenwind


----------



## Milli (4. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

Krankheitsbedingt hätte ich leider einen Startplatz bei Egmond-Pier-Egmond (MTB-Rennen) am 7.1. abzugeben.
Falls also ein Kurzentschlossener Interesse hat, möge er sich bitte bei mir melden.

Schöne Grüße,
Milli


----------



## pollux8 (5. Januar 2012)

Ich denk das Sturmtief Andrea können wir bald von hinten sehn
Denn am Wochenende wird zum Event Windstärke 5-6 erwartet.
Trots allen wird es -wenn überhaupt ein hartes Rennen werden,
Denn bei West-bis Nordwest nimmt uns die starke Brandung den letzten befahrbaren Sand weg.
Wir fahren morgen dahin und machen wir eine Party so oder so daraus

Für daheim Gebliebende ist hier eine gute Webcam wo man beim Strandabgang einen guten Überblick auf 3500 Beachbikers hat

Start: *Samstag (10 Uhr)*
http://www.egmondonline.nl/pages/beeld-geluid/webcam-strandafgang.php


----------



## pollux8 (6. Januar 2012)

Es sieht momentan ziemlich derbe aus auf der Strecke zwischen Egmond und Wijk aan zee.
Wie es sich bei Ebbe heute entwickelt ist fraglich.Heute Norwest und morgen Nordwest (6)
MTB Beachrace muß man eben mit Windbiken vergleichen.Es ist und bleibt spannend fürs Wochenende
http://www.noordhollandsdagblad.nl/...e13294023.ece/Noordpier-werkt-als-een-magneet


----------



## pollux8 (8. Januar 2012)

Traumtag beim Egmond Race
Der Sturm Andrea  der drei Tage vor dem Event wütete hat den ganzen Paracourse zum positiven glattgebügelt.Bei all den anderen Tagen,die ich in Egmond an zee verbrachte,war der Untergrund an manchen Stellen weich und mit vielen Sandbänken umgeben.Aber dieser Tag war für uns gedacht,Der Wind der von Nordwesten blies,schüttelte die Nacht davor nochmals kräftig an den Fenstern des Hotels.
Am Event Tag bließ die Brise fürs Rennen um die 4-5 Windstärken für 3 Std.Wer  auf der Strecke von 32km die Zeit von 2,5 Std noch nicht erreicht hatte,wurde mit dem zunehmenden Wind von 7 Windstärken grausam überrascht

In der Zeit des Rennens schien die SONNE ,man bekam den Schub erst von hinten mit einer Geschwindigkeit um die 32-34km .Die Top 10 hatten gegen mich auf den Hinweg einen 44 Schnitt drauf.Bei der Kertwende in Wijk aan Zee hatte man einen so freien Boden,sodas 25 Biker im Windschatten nebenher fahren konnten.
Ich denke daß die 35 Biker die aus unseren Ländje kamen die Zeit mit den
3700 anderen Teilnehmer genossen haben.
Zitat:Ein Super Event,das uns noch lange in Erinnerung bleibt










Foto :Erik Boschman












Die anderen Fotos sind privat.

Hier noch ein sehenswerter Fernseh Bericht des Senders RTVNH.nl

http://www.rtvnh.nl/programma/30/NH+Sport

Ab mitte der Sendung komt der Bericht des Mountainbike Spektakels


----------



## remmydemmy (18. Januar 2012)

Das war sicherlich eines der schönsten Beachraces die ich je gefahren bin! Die Strandbedingungen waren perfekt, auf der kompletten Strecke war der Sand schön fest und schnell!!! Das Wetter war der Hammer, schön viel Sonne und wenn man dann noch hört, dass das Wetter Zuhause bescheiden war hat sich der Tag nochmehr gelohnt!!!
Also beim nächsten mal einfach mal selbst ausprobieren!!!
Es lohnt sich!!!
Remmydemmy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoeren (16. März 2012)

Falls noch jemand einen günstigen und stilechten Strandrenner für die kommende Saison sucht, hier lang: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=486926

Leider wird das auf absehbare Zeit bei mir nichts mehr mit Strandrennen :-(


----------

